# Who sells reefkeeper lite besides jnl's???



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Any idea where I can get one without having to special order it and wait for shipping? J and l is out of stock. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Someone on the forum is selling one.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ask and ye shall receive! thanks!


----------

